# This is just my winter tires right?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Check out reviews for that tire on Tire Rack and see if it's a normal complaint. But yes, I would suspect that's all it is. Wheel bearings, etc aren't very common failure items on these.


----------



## zr2s10 (Dec 8, 2017)

Not sure if that's your issue, but Winterforces are pretty loud, from what I remember. I switched to General Altimax Arctics, and they are way better, and a little quieter, imo. My wife had Winterforces on her Grand Prix, and I had Altimax Arctics on my Z24. She got stuck in the driveway, left her car there, and I went right around her in the snow. Doesn't do you any good right now, but I highly recommend them for next year. And they're about the same cost as the Winterforces


----------



## exile999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Great thanks guys. Great advice and considerating this is my third year on these and I do 5K KM a month I also hear when the tires get some wear esspecially uneven (I have to get a small wheel alignment) that noise will increase even more. I think that's why I'm a little more worried about it this year because I don't remember the noise last year. Its also on solid pavement as it hasn't really even freaking snowed yet........in Canada!!


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Happened to me last year. Noticed a faint howling noise when I hit the freeway a couple of days after putting new Cinturato Winters on my Ion. It slowly got louder all winter. A couple of weeks after it started, I jacked the car up and the wheel bearings felt tight and good. 

When I took the snow tires off, the noise remained the same. Both wheel bearings still felt fine. If I jacked up the left front and let the car idle in gear, I could hear the noise inside the car but not with my head next to the hub. 

I replaced the left front hub and the noise went away.


----------

